# Head Psoriasis



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think I may have head psoriasis.

I get a scab on my head, usually in the same place.

I pick it and it bleeds.

Anyone had this? Will the GP give me something for it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

might be impetigo rather than psoriasis, get it checked by gp and stop picking it


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

The wife has a little patch of it in her scalp, the doc gave her "betamoose" (sp?) and a cold tar cream to rub in. I am happy to do it for her as it means she has to put her head in my lap :devil2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I really enjoy picking it...Is that weird ?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

It will scar if you keep picking it m8. Get it looked at


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I got the sh1t on my arms. does my nut in !! Yeah dr will give you some sort of ointment / shampoo. shaving your head and getting sunlight to it will help.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

My friend suffers from psoriasis, apprently theres no cure. He gets some cream to put on it by the docs, but the best thing he said that helps is sunlight like retro said. He also says sunbeds help alot.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

taking fish oils will help as will bathing using neem oil

kaza


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I get this mate. I use nizoral shampoo. Also got a cream but it stinks and you need to leave it in for an hour so I don't use it a lot. Can't remember the name in afraid. All prescribed by gp though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers people.

I wondered if there might be any little tricks.

I also got athletes foot as well recently (Man I'm a scabby ****er lately) and someone says to use diluted vinegar.

I poured the vinegar UNdiluted between my toes and it burnt like hell. Got rid of the scabs though.

Ever since I gave up drinking and smoking I've been getting all sorts. I also get severe abdominal pains and I gotta have an op on my shoulder.

If I was a horse, the'd have shot me by now !!!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

lol ok so basically you have a fungal issue possibly also candida I would ensure that you dont bathe too often especially feet, they need to air lots and build up some acid to protect them, use crushed garlic and lemon tea to soak in and pt yourself dry as this will allow a build up of acid on the skin. Then mix this up

10 drops garlic oil

10 drops tea tree oil

10 drops oregano oil

10 drops clove oil

mix together with 50 drops coconut oil

shake well and apply a few drops to feet daily and head or body if psoriasis or candida issues, keep in fridge will last for weeks and use daily.

You can also rb garlic all over feet ,

be careful though rinse hands with baking soda to avoid sore eyes or smelly hands

makes a really good body lotion when mixed with aqueous cream available from home bargains use 100ml to the above ingredients , blend and rub all over body etc.

kaza


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, so don't bathe too often and rub garlic into my feet .....

Ooooh yeah..Hello ladies ......


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

come on mate you know how sexy the french are and they lurve their garlic

xx

kaza


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

tass look on the brightside, at least ur safe from the vampires !


----------



## Emmet (Jun 4, 2009)

Op sounds like you're falling apart just like me, the psoriasis and the athletes foot craic! I use T-gel all the time to control the scalp and eyebrows then moisturise with e45 aswell, for the feet i use daktarin and canestan (sp) works a treat!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Emmet said:


> Op sounds like you're falling apart just like me, the psoriasis and the athletes foot craic! I use T-gel all the time to control the scalp and eyebrows then moisturise with e45 aswell, for the feet i use daktarin and canestan (sp) works a treat!


You get scabby eyebrows !?!?!?


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Psoriasis can be a bit like bad dandruff, I used to get this as a kid... It helped to keep my hair short and had to use a shampoo called tgel. Never ever use shower gel as shampoo, this will make it worse.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cheers people.
> 
> I wondered if there might be any little tricks.
> 
> ...


Get drinking and smoking again, I'm sure it will make it all go away!!


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Apple cider Vinegar may help.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I get it on my scalp but lightly all over, I use t-gel shampoo and it clears it right up.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Get drinking and smoking again, I'm sure it will make it all go away!!


I reckon smoking killed off all the other diseases. Cigarettes and Alcohol FTW


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

I got prescribed a lotion called diprosalic. After using it twice cleared up my whole head!


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a read of this dude:

http://www.naturalhealthscience.com/blog/natural-health-science/apple-cider-vinegar-for-healthy-skin-and-hair/



> Externally it has been used to treat: athlete's foot; bleeding wounds; burns; corns; calluses, cuts and abrasions; dandruff; foot odor; hair loss; Herpes simplex infection; insect bites and stings; muscle soreness; poison ivy or poison oak rash; shingles; sunburn; "swimmer's ear"; varicose veins.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RiZzah said:


> Have a read of this dude:
> 
> http://www.naturalhealthscience.com/blog/natural-health-science/apple-cider-vinegar-for-healthy-skin-and-hair/


Is there anything that stuff cannot do? Jeeeezus. I'll be getting some of that and just bathing in it.

I used normal vinegar for my athletes foot. Stung like hell, but cleared that sh1t right up


----------

